# How often?



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

How often would I need to do a water change if I had a 40 gallon tank with 3 red bellies in it? Also If you could give me a list of like good filters, heaters, and lights with their prices that would be great.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'd go with an ac500 filter. a 200 watt submersable heater. and go to www.bigals. com Good prices.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I went to www.bigals.com but it says coming soon :sad:


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Try this link it worked for me.Big als in canada


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Do at least a 25-30% water change once a week. Make sure to treat ur water w/ conditioner before u add the new water to the tank.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> Do at least a 25-30% water change once a week. Make sure to treat ur water w/ conditioner before u add the new water to the tank.


 I agree.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

what do you mean? like after I've taken the water out I put conitioner(what kind) into the leftover water, then add the rest of the water back into the tank. Explain please.........I'm a little slow...lol


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The product is called aquasafe. It removes chlorine and heavy metals from water. Just put in after you take the water out. And put new water in.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

When u take out the old tank water and say u use a bucket put the new water in the bucket then add water conditioner to remove chlorine and chloramine. then add the new conditioned water to ur tank.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Oh thanks a lot. Me untastand now


----------



## RHOMKILLA (Feb 22, 2003)

AC500 is a good filter and I probably would go with a 20% water change every 2 weeks. I think once a week is good as well but I don't think it's crucial. Just make sure that when you put the new water back in the tank it is the same temperature as the tank in the water. Too much difference in water temperatures can either kill your fish from shock or it can bring on diseases like ICK.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

thanks


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. I dont think Im'a gonna be needed to put my 2 cents in. :smile:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> OK.. I dont think Im'a gonna be needed to put my 2 cents in. :smile:


 Damn postwhore









*_Moved to Equipment forum_*


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > OK.. I dont think Im'a gonna be needed to put my 2 cents in. :smile:
> ...


 LOL


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot I've only just registered and yet all my answers have been answered. This site really is informative and helpfull.


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

along with the chlorine remover it doesnt hurt to add some good bacteria with ur water changes. your fish naturally produce them anyways, but with water changes u are flushing a lot of them away.


----------

